# Weather



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*First week of March { WHITE} 3rd WEEK OF MARCH{BROWN]---Its was 79-80 Sunday coming home from church---this is the first time in my life that I can Remember that there is no ice chunks or huge snow banks on lake superior this time of the year-9.99999% of snow is gone-Sunday Kids were playing volly ball on the beach------Was high 70's today too-----Heard AZ had Snow---he hee----40's next week----What a winter-------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah crazy weather this year. A normal winter in Buffalo has snow on the ground from December-February. Usually around 100" annual totals. <--- I bet that is lower than you would have thought! I am having trouble finding info on 2012 totals but I would guess we are under 25" for the year. From what I can remember this year we had about 5 days with more than 1" which only stuck around for a day or 2. Unusually warm here too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We're well under 25" for the year here. We're right in the snow belt too for higher amounts for lower Michigan. Never once did the ground freeze. I just hope summer isn't a brutal one. I don't like the heat at all.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm with you Bones. Prefer cold over hot.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A little different here this winter, never got the -25 in Nov. and anywhere close throughout so far, suppose to get 2-4 inches today and warm up by the weekend. There was a lot of records broken throughout Canada and the US for highs the last few days.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

80 today all snow is gone around my place 7 miles southeast of Marquette---Weatherman says were headed for a cool down and maybe some rain----50's which is still higher than normal--than down to the 40's------sb


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Phoenix is right on schedule with our annual snow fall.......


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Been crazy here too. Not much snow and warmer than usual.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good to hear your area is about normal Don.......


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We are 3.3 inches from the most snow in a single season and it is all still here.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

knapper said:


> We are 3.3 inches from the most snow in a single season and it is all still here.


So you have been hogging it all!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

In one area of the state they have had in years past had 974 inches of snow. They did not get that much this year. In Valdez they have to tunnel to get to the front doors.


----------



## sanjidah (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice collection of photos . the weather is changing frequently.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

knapper said:


> In one area of the state they have had in years past had 974 inches of snow. They did not get that much this year. In Valdez they have to tunnel to get to the front doors.


 That record was at Thompson pass in 53-- a lot of snow.
My last year in N B.C. we broke our 50yr record - 27 & 1/2 ft.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow and us southerners in the lower 48 provinces are put out when we get a couple feet! When you get 27 1/2 feet of snow in a year what qualifies as a snow day? Does the snow plow double as school bus?


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

The weather is crazy man it's 90 degrees WV where I'm at an it's so weird


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Been like that here to mncoyotes. 86 today. Crazy weather for sure.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Wow and us southerners in the lower 48 provinces are put out when we get a couple feet! When you get 27 1/2 feet of snow in a year what qualifies as a snow day? Does the snow plow double as school bus?


 Was actually down south hunting and got back there on Nov.3 and by Dec. 13 we had over 13 ft., places in the coastal range had a record low that winter ( Steward B.C. and Hyder Alaska ). Cost me a couple flats of beer for the loader operator to haul extra snow away from the house HA !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_*REAL WINDY TODAY 50+---Cool down--30's warming by the week-end-----sb--P.s. GAS hit 404.9 today too







*_


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I went to the range yesterday and couldn't even get a wind reading from the shooting station but it was gusting 12 to 20 down range. Made shooting the 17 a little challenging.

gas was 4.15 here yesterday and has already dropped to 4.08.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Was thinking about going and doing a little crow and starling hunting yesterday but the wind was brutal. Steady at 20 MPH gusting to 35. My .17 would've been all over the place.


----------

